# First cycle with Egg donation at Lister in a few weeks. 46 years old



## Akaroa (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I joined this site 3 or so years ago but never really made the most of it - well to be honest, I never really got to grips with it  - there's so much information to take in! Anyway, I had two unsuccessful rounds of IVF with donor sperm...... then gave up.

And now here I am again. This time, I am going with a donor egg, but I now have a partner, so we'll be doing this together. I'm 46, so I know that this really is my last chance, but I sooo want to give this a proper go this time. Last time I threw everything at it, in a very haphazard manner,  and I see such an incredible wealth of camaraderie and support on here, so would love to join you properly this time! Is anyone able to point me towards the best threads to look at regarding immunes/diet/older mums/holistic support etc... 

( my treatment is due to start in a few weeks at the Lister Clinic in London). Many thanks!!


----------



## router (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello, don't worry about doner eggs, l went for treatment with doner eggs and on my 4th attempt had a beautifull baby girl. I don't think of the fact l used doner eggs, she's got my character and ways and l'll so gratefull to the lady who donated. To me she's mine and l love her to bits. I'm now planning to try again after a failed attempt following a 5th attempt which failed and we used our last embrios, we are now looking into sperm donation as well as egg donation. I went through Chinese accupunture which helped relax me, l also went through bionetics which ask you to do a hair test and advise you then which foods to avoid. its a long hard journey and very expensive but when l look at my daughter its all worth it. I could write a book on everything l tried but at the end of the day l think its determination that keeps you going. I would love a sibling for her, so l'm now back on the healthy eating, fruit and stopping the rubbish! Good luck and all the best!!


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Akaroa

46 is a good age for DEIVF - I was successful when I was 46    Sounds like you may be a kiwi too?

As you say there is an overwhelming number of threads - I found my clinic thread good as we were all DE'ers as well as the over 40's thread.  Other than that I think it is just a matter of browsing.

Anyway - I wish you lots and lots of luck

Morag


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

hi and welcome,
I am 45 and also starting for the first time, I also found it a bit daunting at first, one book I found useful IVF A Patient's Guide - it was full of no nonsense information and advice, I also carved myself out some time to get geeky and make my own research on the subject, the over 40's, egg donation and nutrition threads are great sources of information and support

lots of friends here to accompany you on the journey
XX


----------



## Akaroa (Jan 21, 2012)

To everyone who responded kindly to my post.....

Well, that just proves my point about how I'm completely useless on this site -  I hadn't even realised that I'd received any responses until now! Thank you so much, what a lovely surprise, it was lovely to receive your messages!

This morning, the clinic sent me my donor information  - and it completely threw me for a spin. It suddenly hit me that I wouldn't be having my own genetic child. This was compounded I think by the fact that the donor has different coloured eyes and hair. The thing is, I have blue eyes and light brown hair and my partner has brown eyes and dark brown hair. In the matching meeting, I said to the nurse that it made sense to match with my partner as he would be the only genetic parent. I still think that makes sense as I was worried about having a blue-eyed baby and everyone saying how much they take after me. 

I think I'm just panicking  - in fact, I know I'm panicking as I'm pretty sure that's not how you spell 'panicking'?.....

but I just thought I'd post my fears anyway - 

I hope all is good with you all!

Ax


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

The over 40's current cyclers thread is a very nice supportive one  

Wishing you and any other newbies the very best of luck for a wonderful successful journey! xxx


----------



## Akaroa (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you so much - and you! X


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Akaroa

All quite normal I think   It's a big thing to get your head around but believe me it will pale into insignificance once you hold your child ion your arms.  There's some great reading if you google epigenetics and also a good thread just started titled how is your DE baby like you.  I can't seem to post a link but it is in the donor eggs section and has lots of lovely stories of people who have been in the same panic as you  

My daughter is nearly 2 and I think about the lack of genetic connection less and less as she is just becoming her own little character and I am clearly the centre of her world - she loves her Daddy but it is Mummy she needs regardless of genetic connection.  

Good luck and let us know how you get on

Morag


----------

